# Bricklayers Arms, SE London - I don't know my road signs !



## martint235 (5 Jan 2012)

A "No Cycling" sign has suddenly appeared at the westbound New Kent Road entrance to the Bricklayers Arms roundabout. Anyone know anything about it? I'm a bit dubious about it's authenticity as it partly obscures a traffic light.


----------



## BentMikey (5 Jan 2012)

Email TfL about it? Gotta picture?


----------



## MissTillyFlop (5 Jan 2012)

Isn't there also a bloody great cycle lane there as well?

God almighty.


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2012)

There is a cycle lane that kind of goes around it, however I've always kept to the road as it seems easier and quicker.

I might stop and take a photo tomorrow.


----------



## Mad at urage (5 Jan 2012)

You mean here to here ? If so, a pretty daft place for a No Cycling sign!


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2012)

Nope sorry. I'd count that as heading East. The other side of the flyover from there. I'll try to make Streetview do what I want for a change. See if this works. If it has you can actually see the sign I'm on about. I'm fairly sure it's quite new though as I was trying to see what colour the light was behind it this morning when I noticed it.


----------



## BentMikey (5 Jan 2012)

Do you mean the bicycle in red triangle sign visible on streetview? That's not a no-cycling sign.


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Do you mean the bicycle in red triangle sign visible on streetview? That's not a no-cycling sign.


What is it then?

Edit: Scratch that. Just looked it up


----------



## Lurker (5 Jan 2012)

Yes, indeed, according to the Highway Code it's a warning sign of 'cycle route ahead'.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu.../@dg/@en/documents/digitalasset/dg_070569.pdf


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2012)

Ok ok, I'm a prat. You can take the mickey for the next 10 minutes but then it stops. Ok?

I still think they obscure the lights though.


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2012)

[QUOTE 1668509, member: 3143"]<Rolls eyes and sighs> Circle are regulatory (usually prohibited), triangle means warning (usually a potential hazard.)[/quote]
And I've written to TFL. D'oh!!! It's not a good day!!


----------



## mistral (5 Jan 2012)

Some people are so unkind. I won't mock, but please do post the reply from TfL


----------



## ttcycle (5 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> And I've written to TFL. D'oh!!! It's not a good day!!


 
Shame them, post it up!


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2012)

Right I think that's the 10 minutes up now!!!


----------



## ttcycle (5 Jan 2012)

heehee...


----------



## ttcycle (5 Jan 2012)

Oh Martin, you do make it too easy huh?! bless you


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2012)

ttcycle said:


> Oh Martin, you do make it too easy huh?! bless you


It wasn't my fault! I probably only even noticed it cos I was being blown backwards by the headwind. I'm usually head down round that bend.


----------



## ttcycle (5 Jan 2012)

Chuckle..maybe it should be a no complaints sign?

Though cycling in this weather cannot be fun!


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> And I've written to TFL. D'oh!!! It's not a good day!!


 
Hah hah - Double Doh ! Highway code sunshine. Hee hee !


----------



## Mad at urage (5 Jan 2012)

mistral said:


> Some people are so unkind. I won't mock, but please do post the reply from TfL


+1
In not-mocking frame of mind, some people make worse mistakes, more publicly and with less justification. for example, see the image on p29 of the pdf here http://www.hodology.com/ (pity he doesn't say where it is ).


----------



## BentMikey (5 Jan 2012)

LOL! OK, you can blame me for encouraging you to write to TfL so quickly, but Martin!!! Sign knowledge, or even a bit of checking before putting foot in mouth!!!


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2012)

I've missed the 10 minute cut off, can I still take the pi$$ out of the numpty? 
+1 on posting the response on here


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> I've missed the 10 minute cut off, can I still take the pi$$ out of the numpty?
> +1 on posting the response on here


You can't take the p*** out of anyone until you ditch the armwarmers!!! I imagine the response will be "Sign? What sign?"


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2012)

BentMikey said:


> LOL! OK, you can blame me for encouraging you to write to TfL so quickly, but Martin!!! Sign knowledge, or even a bit of checking before putting foot in mouth!!!


I know, I know! I'm usually pretty good at my signs. I think it must have been cos I've never noticed it before but suddenly realised it was blocking the traffic light. It's probably been there for years!


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2012)

1668977 said:


> Of course you can. I'm claiming my ten minutes from now.


You're doing it again!!


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2012)

Did you mention the 'No Focus,Mondeo, or Fiesta' drivers sign in your letter Martin?


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> Did you mention the 'No Focus,Mondeo, or Fiesta' drivers sign in your letter Martin?
> View attachment 5967


Potsy I'll be visiting Manchester this year for the Manchester - Morecambe ride. I'm going to come and tie your armwarmers together


----------



## stowie (5 Jan 2012)

If it is any consolation, I was once waiting at lights which had the triangle bicycle sign below it, and was "told off" by a driver for being on the road when the sign indicated cycling was banned. Took a while to convince him that the sign meant for him to look out for cyclists. The fact that there were bicycle signs painted on the road finally swayed the argument my way...


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2012)

stowie said:


> If it is any consolation, I was once waiting at lights which had the triangle bicycle sign below it, and was "told off" by a driver for being on the road when the sign indicated cycling was banned. Took a while to convince him that the sign meant for him to look out for cyclists. The fact that there were bicycle signs painted on the road finally swayed the argument my way...


That is a consolation although not much. I pass those signs every day, I'm now wondering just how long they have been there without me noticing and misinterpreting them!


----------



## martint235 (5 Jan 2012)

1669229 said:


> So you've been thinking that you are a bit of a rebel when in fact you have been law abiding all along.


That's me. Rebel without a touch of illegality


----------



## Jezston (5 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> It wasn't my fault! I probably only even noticed it cos I was being blown backwards by the headwind. I'm usually head down round that bend.


 
The wind was so hard it bent it into a circle.


----------



## BentMikey (5 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> I know, I know! I'm usually pretty good at my signs. I think it must have been cos I've never noticed it before but suddenly realised it was blocking the traffic light. It's probably been there for years!


 
That streetview image is from June 2008.


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jan 2012)

fantastic stuff. No wonder cyclists make pilgrimages to 235!


----------



## dellzeqq (5 Jan 2012)

it's a physical manifestation of a psychic state - a kind of enlightenment from which triangles are banished


----------



## martint235 (6 Jan 2012)

Ok the ten minutes are definitely up now!!! Can we let this go please?


----------



## theclaud (6 Jan 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahaha! I know I'm late to the party, but the thread title gave no clue that it would be this good.


----------



## martint235 (6 Jan 2012)

theclaud said:


> Hahahahahahahahahaha! I know I'm late to the party, but the thread title gave no clue that it would be this good.


The party has finished long ago and all that's left is the clearing up!


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> Ok the ten minutes are definitely up now!!! Can we let this go please?


 
Nope !


----------



## martint235 (6 Jan 2012)

1669628 said:


> We can hardly ask Long Martin to re-title it "road sign ignorance, I've made a bit of a tit of myself". For a kick off he might get a bit mardy.


Ok already!!! And I don't get mardy. I might get narked from time to time but never mardy!!


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2012)

Watch out for stunt riders ?


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2012)

1669628 said:


> We can hardly ask Long Martin to re-title it "road sign ignorance, I've made a bit of a tit of myself". For a kick off he might get a bit mardy.


 
Fixed it for you - heh heh !!!!


----------



## theclaud (6 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> The party has finished long ago and all that's left is the clearing up!



Never mind. I'm having a pretty good time wandering about and snaffling the dregs from the bottles...


----------



## martint235 (6 Jan 2012)

fossyant said:


> Fixed it for you - heh heh !!!!


One mistake for crying out loud!!! I'm off to sulk and stick pins in various cycling dolls made of clay


----------



## theclaud (6 Jan 2012)

fossyant said:


> Fixed it for you - heh heh !!!!



Splendid. But it is a shame not to use the phrase "a bit of a tit", don't you think?


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> One mistake for crying out loud!!! I'm off to sulk and stick pins in various cycling dolls made of clay


 
Hee hee - come on this will be a great thread - beats all the in-fighting that goes on about close overtakes, helmets and cameras !


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2012)

theclaud said:


> Splendid. But it is a shame not to use the phrase "a bit of a tit", don't you think?


 
That's rude, and I might get have to ban myself !


----------



## theclaud (6 Jan 2012)

fossyant said:


> That's rude, and I might get have to ban myself !


You could just complain to Shaun about yourself, and endure a light slapping. It would be worth it.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jan 2012)

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.......*


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jan 2012)

Ah - sorry to hear about the confusion BigMat - easily done though. 






Another pair of arm warmers get shredded...

More help here.


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Jan 2012)

Sniggers at the back


----------



## martint235 (6 Jan 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Ah - sorry to hear about the confusion BigMat - easily done though.
> 
> 
> Another pair of arm warmers get shredded...
> ...


And I used to think you were my friend!!!


----------



## BentMikey (6 Jan 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> it's a physical manifestation of a psychic state - a kind of enlightenment from which triangles are banished


 
Triangles not part of an architect's life? Pull the other one surely?


----------



## martint235 (6 Jan 2012)

We are finished now aren't we?


----------



## subaqua (6 Jan 2012)

BentMikey said:


> Triangles not part of an architect's life? Pull the other one surely?


 

circles and octagons are the new triangles


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Jan 2012)

absolutely


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Jan 2012)

whoops! I meant


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jan 2012)




----------



## Flying Dodo (6 Jan 2012)

1669515 said:


> A life without triangles? That all sounds most improbable to me.


 
It's possible. After all, some people live in homes with no upstairs.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Jan 2012)

1669918 said:


> Only the bathmophobic.


Some bungalows have bathments.
Bathmophobia on Shooters Hill is 'way to go'!


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2012)




----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2012)

Better not get this mixed up !


----------



## Mista Preston (9 Jan 2012)




----------



## martint235 (9 Jan 2012)

Way too late Clive!


----------



## Mista Preston (9 Jan 2012)

still funny


----------



## jonny jeez (9 Jan 2012)

How did I miss this thread?!?

Thanks Martin for making me chuckle and for allowing me my first
"Thank god that wasn't me" moment of the new year

hehe


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> Way too late Clive!


No - you carry on, Clive...we must make allowances for you, and not stopping you taking the pisigns! Take no notice of BigM...and don't send him a text - he might not read it properly


----------



## Nigeyy (10 Jan 2012)

pedantic mode=on

hey, doesn't that mean there should not be _no_ mickey taking -a double negative thus indicating you believe people should mickey take after 10 minutes? (Sorry Martin)

pedantic mode = off



dellzeqq said:


> whoops! I meant


----------



## Dan B (10 Jan 2012)




----------



## subaqua (10 Jan 2012)

surprising how many do not cycle signs on the nearside of lorries have the wrong sign. the round one with the line which means the prohibition has ended. thus saying cycle down here. flippin eck have i discovered why people persist in riding down the nearside.


----------



## Wobblers (10 Jan 2012)

Nigeyy said:


> pedantic mode=on
> 
> hey, doesn't that mean there should not be _no_ mickey taking -a double negative thus indicating you believe people should mickey take after 10 minutes? (Sorry Martin)
> 
> pedantic mode = off




Have mercy on poor Long Martin! He's already confused enough over his signs!


----------



## martint235 (10 Jan 2012)

Ok it is now officially ages ago. Let it go. Step away from the thread. Nothing to see here.


----------



## theclaud (10 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> Ok it is now officially ages ago. Let it go. Step away from the thread. Nothing to see here.


 
Well you would say that, wouldn't you?

I reckon this could run and run, making the "Tea?" thread look like the flightiest of fly-by-nights...


----------



## martint235 (10 Jan 2012)

1674933 said:


> There's nothing like maintaining a dignified silence.





theclaud said:


> Well you would say that, wouldn't you?
> 
> I reckon this could run and run, making the "Tea?" thread look like the flightiest of fly-by-nights...


Please?


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2012)

is this thread still going?

Good... Good..!


----------



## martint235 (10 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> is this thread still going?
> 
> Good... Good..!


Yes and I feel you should use your superpowers to lock it!!!


----------



## Origamist (10 Jan 2012)

Does the above sign mean:

a) Do not give a lift to DavyWalnuts after a night on the town and a kebab.
b) Do not carry passengers who spontaneously self-combust.
c) Do not modify a Morris Minor with a Nitrous Oxide injection system.

Only one of the above options is correct, which is it Mart?


----------



## mistral (10 Jan 2012)

The signs are it could run for (officially) ages, but then as Martin states, there is nothing to see and thankfully no one is taking the pi$$, so no harm done.


----------



## martint235 (10 Jan 2012)

Having been near Davy after he's had kebab, I have to go for option a. Any other answer trying to pass itself off as correct is lying!!


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jan 2012)

Nigeyy said:


> pedantic mode=on
> 
> hey, doesn't that mean there should not be _no_ mickey taking -a double negative thus indicating you believe people should mickey take after 10 minutes? (Sorry Martin)
> 
> pedantic mode = off


dammit, you're right! But haven't we seen circle signs saying 'No Parking'. Or is a redesign called for?


----------



## dellzeqq (10 Jan 2012)

Origamist said:


> Does the above sign mean:
> 
> a) Do not give a lift to DavyWalnuts after a night on the town and a kebab.
> b) Do not carry passengers who spontaneously self-combust.
> ...


I think it's 'DO NOT SIT ON THE ROOF WEARING AN OSTRICH FEATHER TUTU'. Not that Martin would. At least, one hopes he wouldn't.


----------



## jonny jeez (10 Jan 2012)

fossyant said:


> Watch out for stunt riders ?


My Dad always told me this one meant "Danger, Low flying motorcycles"


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jan 2012)

Has no-one posted here today? That must make you feel a little bit better, BigMat - at least it will be drifting down the list in no time. Had a reply from the people you fired an email off to BTW?
Just askin'


----------



## mistral (11 Jan 2012)

He'll be busy reading his new book


----------



## BentMikey (11 Jan 2012)

I don't think he reads, he spends all his time installing facebook for windows on his phone. :P


----------



## martint235 (11 Jan 2012)

***Maintains a dignified silence***


----------



## potsy (11 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> ***Maintains a dignified silence***


There's a first


----------



## martint235 (12 Jan 2012)

potsy said:


> There's a first


Get stuffed armwarmers boy!!!  Oh damn, there goes the dignified silence


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2012)

Blimey is this thread still going? GOOD... GOOD ....!


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 Jan 2012)

Are we all allowed our own individual 10 minute portion of smirking?


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jan 2012)

Flying Dodo said:


> Are we all allowed our own individual 10 minute portion of smirking?


I might be inclined to break it into 5 second bursts, Adam - just post from time to time. I'm convinced that decent cyclists will benefit from reading about numpty behaviour and eliminating same from their repertoire...it will make the forum glow with appreciation...certainly doesn't deserve to be buried - yet.


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 Jan 2012)

OK. I'll make a diary note for the future.


----------



## theclaud (13 Jan 2012)

We could make it a sticky. For educational purposes, of course...


----------



## gary in derby (13 Jan 2012)

great fun, would make a great sticky.


----------



## martint235 (13 Jan 2012)

***Maintains a dignified silence***but starts making a list of names.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2012)

Looks like one of the Mods has stickied it...


----------



## theclaud (13 Jan 2012)

ianrauk said:


> Looks like one of the Mods has stickied it...


Fancy that!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2012)

1679270 said:


> Now that is bullying.


 

naughty mod...I have reported the outrageous beahiour


----------



## martint235 (13 Jan 2012)

1679270 said:


> Now that is bullying.


I feel my human rights are being abused by everyone. I now feel stressed and depressed. Will need time off work at great expense to the taxpayer


----------



## mistral (13 Jan 2012)

They wouldn't let it lie .....


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Jan 2012)

I haven't chipped in yet because I think it would be unfair at this late stage to comment on his shitness at reading roadsigns.


----------



## mistral (13 Jan 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I haven't chipped in yet because I think it would be unfair at this late stage to comment on his shitness at reading roadsigns.


 

Kind of you, not to have made a judgement on his observational abilities


----------



## fimm (13 Jan 2012)

I do think making a sticky is going a bit far; but I am at the other end of the country and don't know who knows who in real life, if you see what I mean.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2012)

fimm said:


> I do think making a sticky is going a bit far; but I am at the other end of the country and don't know who knows who in real life, if you see what I mean.


 

A bit like Long Martin not knowing what's what really?


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2012)

This one means....

A Piece of Cake
B OMFG
C Death

http://www.flickr.com/photos/35138806@N08/4131768670/


----------



## User269 (13 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> What is it then?
> 
> Edit: Scratch that. Just looked it up


 
13/01/12; Entry in Outlook Calender for 13/01/13 - note to self - reopen mobilemarauder's thread, on pretext of casual enquiry regarding cycle touring in London.


----------



## Theseus (13 Jan 2012)

fossyant said:


> This one means....
> 
> A Piece of Cake
> B OMFG
> ...


 
D Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Theseus (13 Jan 2012)

User269 said:


> 13/01/12; Entry in Outlook Calender for 13/01/13 - note to self - reopen mobilemarauder's thread, on pretext of casual enquiry regarding cycle touring in London.


 
You won't need to, this will still be running.


----------



## BentMikey (13 Jan 2012)

OK, I think the fun is enough now. I'm quite uncomfortable with the editing of the title, and the making of the sticky. This is not responsible moderator behaviour, and it's not funny to me.

Perhaps this is also a good time to point out that there are IMO way too many stickies anyway, and they are a PITA when coming to this forum.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2012)

oh give over Mike, get a sense of humour.. It's a bit of fun of which I am sure Martin is ok with otherwise knowing him as I do, he would have complained.

Edit: and seeing as you are the only one to have complained. I have unstickied the thread.


----------



## martint235 (13 Jan 2012)

BentMikey said:


> OK, I think the fun is enough now. I'm quite uncomfortable with the editing of the title, and the making of the sticky. This is not responsible moderator behaviour, and it's not funny to me.
> 
> Perhaps this is also a good time to point out that there are IMO way too many stickies anyway, and they are a PITA when coming to this forum.


Thanks for the support Mikey. I'm not too fussed about it being a sticky as it's about me. That really doesn't bother me. I do agree though that it's not the kind of thing that should be a sticky.


----------



## User269 (13 Jan 2012)

BentMikey said:


> OK, I think the fun is enough now. I'm quite uncomfortable with the editing of the title, and the making of the sticky. This is not responsible moderator behaviour, and it's not funny to me.
> 
> Perhaps this is also a good time to point out that there are IMO way too many stickies anyway, and they are a PITA when coming to this forum.


Sorry, did we misread the signs?


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2012)

PS did you get a TFL reply ? 

The sticky will go (time limited) - it's Friday, and it's miserable in commuting sub forum. Friday fun.


----------



## martint235 (13 Jan 2012)

fossyant said:


> PS did you get a TFL reply ?
> 
> The sticky will go (time limited) - it's Friday, and it's miserable in commuting sub forum. Friday fun.


It's only been a week. No chance of TfL responding that quickly. I've got a meeting with them in Feb, I'll ask then


----------



## BentMikey (13 Jan 2012)

Nah, I just think it had gone too far, if only just. I'm glad Martin's such a good sport.


----------



## potsy (13 Jan 2012)

1679941 said:


> Well lets hope that they all stop taking the piss out of Martin then


Poor Martin


----------



## Aperitif (14 Jan 2012)




----------



## martint235 (27 Jan 2012)

<ahem>

Thank you for your enquiry concerning the New Kent Road bus lane near the Bricklayer's Arms Roundabout. We have sent an Engineer to investigate your case but have been unable to locate any 'NO CYCLING' signs relating to the bus lanes. 

Along New Kent Road there are no cycling signs (circular roundels with a red band and cycle logo) which indicate no cycling on the footways in certain locations. There is also a crossing point next to Darwin Street which has two (triangular) cycle warning signs. However, these are designed to remind drivers to look out for cyclists and are not regulatory signs. 

If you feel we are incorrect please do reply and advise us of further location details.

Thank you once again for your correspondence and if you require any other assistance please feel free to contact me.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2012)

well I never


----------



## martint235 (27 Jan 2012)

***Dignified Silence***


----------



## BentMikey (27 Jan 2012)

OOoh! Are you going to front up the bill for engineer time and mileage? :P


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2012)

martint235 said:


> <ahem>
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry concerning the New Kent Road bus lane near the Bricklayer's Arms Roundabout. We have sent an Engineer to investigate your case but have been unable to locate any 'NO CYCLING' signs relating to the bus lanes.
> 
> ...


----------



## martint235 (27 Jan 2012)

Shut it Potsy!!!


----------

